# Femal soilder in the world



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

Sebia,Ecuador,Romania,Malaysia,North Korea,S Korea,China PLA...


----------



## Amsel (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello, Foxriver. These are some interesting photos. Do you happen to be a female soldier?


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello,Amsel.Im not ,but my gf is a China PLA female soldier ...


----------



## Amsel (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice! Welcome by the way.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you ,my friend.Amsel


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 26, 2009)

"Democracy is two wolves and a lamb deciding what to have for dinner. 
Liberty is a well-armed lamb"---------I like this sentence........


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice photos there. Beautiful girls. 

I agree with the sentence.


----------



## imalko (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice, but one correction is needed... Girls on the top picture from Serbia are not female soldiers but police womens. 8)
Here are some photos of our female soldiers:


----------



## mkloby (Apr 26, 2009)

Foxriver - you seem to have a fetish, my friend


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2009)

Foxriver said:


> "Democracy is two wolves and a lamb deciding what to have for dinner.
> Liberty is a well-armed lamb"---------I like this sentence........



You like your ChiCom life, do you Fox? Can you say anything negative about your government? Insult Mao? Support those who dissent?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2009)

Beautiful women with guns really work for me - angry husbands with guns do not.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2009)

Interesting comment, viking.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 27, 2009)

Viking - what's the matter with you? That's not funny.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 27, 2009)

sorry,imaoko.I make a mistake about that.Thanks for your correction
By the way,Mihajlovic is one football player I like .....hehe


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 27, 2009)

mkloby----Fetish? Im not.The girls with military uniform look very beautiful and cool.
Dont you like them ?As a man .hehe


----------



## timshatz (Apr 27, 2009)

Foxriver said:


> mkloby----Fetish? Im not.The girls with military uniform look very beautiful and cool.
> Dont you like them ?As a man .hehe



That's a tough question for MK. He's a Marine and women in the Marines tend to be....Marines.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 27, 2009)

Foxriver said:


> mkloby----Fetish? Im not.The girls with military uniform look very beautiful and cool.
> Dont you like them ?As a man .hehe



Like Tim said, a female Marine is a Marine. That's it.


----------



## timshatz (Apr 27, 2009)

mkloby said:


> Like Tim said, a female Marine is a Marine. That's it.



Kind of depressing, isn't it?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2009)

I need to join the army again!


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,Matt308. Is the ChiCom ChinaCommunism in your meaning?If it is that mean,your question show you havnt came to my country once.If you come to here,you will find that my country is a Capitalism nation in truth at least the ecomony is. 
I could tell you the negative about my government.For instance ,officials of corruption ,environmental pollution in order to get wealth and the democracy is not perfect.But our people still make good effort to change it and make our country ,society and our personal life become more better.If you kown our 5000ys history(we were in the empire age as long as 2000ys,221 BC-1911 AC,you will undestand that we need time to finish our democracy and so on .So the political model we choice is our history decides.
Insult Mao------I dont know other person's attitude,but I couldnt do that. Mao made serious errors in fact,but he lead us got the independence in 1949from the colonial state from the beginning of 1840 Britain invasion. So I respect him in my mind.In world history ,Mao was still considered a great person by the world.If you want to comprehend these evaluations and know him deeply,I suggest to you to read books or articles about him ,example written by Dr Henry Kissinger. 
The Mao Age is far away from us now.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2009)

So you have no fear of government taking your land, your freedoms nor your political speech from you at a moments notice? You have no qualms insulting the communist party openly in the streets? You are not fearful of expressing Christian values and morals openly in China? You are willing to stand up and declare openly your support for Nepalese peoples without fear of retribution? You are willing to denounce the communist party as contrary to civil liberties and freedom of the masses?

Don't bull$hit me.


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 28, 2009)

"Dont bullshit me"---whats the menaning？
support for Nepalese peoples?For what?I dont know this issue.So you can tell 
me about that ,and I will answer you
About Christian values and morals ,I could tell you my mom is a Christian and she goes to church regularly,but my father is a CCP.(maybe you dont belive it,but its fact) .There nothing happend on my family. Its difficult to u to understand the religious belief never become the most important thing in our culture.We aginst that things some people in order to interferes our country by using the religious. By the way,Im not a ccp,I wont join the CCP.It is Private options wheather join or not .Like joining the Republican Party or Democratic Party USA.
I think I cant explain every question of you about China .
Welcome to my country in the future ,to learn a real China including positive and negative using your eyes.
Its my email [email protected]
You can email me my friend!


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 28, 2009)

Matt you should come and see the "democracy" in Romania...one guy was filming a police car stationed in a forbidden area and he was taken at the police station for that, although the law says he cannot be held or taken without a reason. Democracy is never applied correctly, not even in the U.S, there is corruption everywhere...


----------



## Foxriver (Apr 28, 2009)

I am agree with you Konigstiger205 .
Matt,The world isn't a fair world never.
What we can do is do our best effort to improve it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

True indeed! And as we all know....


----------



## davebender (Apr 28, 2009)

Way off topic but....
My father fought in the Korean war. I served 20 years in the American military, 10 years of which was served during the so called Cold War. Personally I'm glad to see the improvement in American - Chinese relations. Other nations don't need to be identical to the USA to be our friends.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 28, 2009)

To get back to the topic, I really liked the photos of those girls in their uniforms. Those Chinese girls look really cute even in military uniforms. Here in Novi Sad we have Chinese people, and some of those girls are just simply cute.

Hope you don't mind Fox.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2009)

Agree....


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Apr 29, 2009)

All asian girls have that cute look, no matter the nation . There are two things I think there are very sexy: women in uniforms and women on motorcycles


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Apr 29, 2009)

Couldn't agree wit You, Konigstiger, more.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Konigstiger205 said:


> All asian girls have that cute look, no matter the nation . There are two things I think there are very sexy: women in uniforms and women on motorcycles



So, a uniformed female on a motorcycle and you're gone?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 30, 2009)

Very interesting Foxriver. Thank you for sharing and welcome to the site.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (May 5, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> So, a uniformed female on a motorcycle and you're gone?



You bet...


----------



## Murray B (May 26, 2009)

Thank you, Foxriver, for posting the photos. The uniform I like the best is the first one from Equador.



Foxriver said:


> "my country is a Capitalism nation in truth...we need time to finish our democracy and so on.



My father came from a former communist country so I find some of your statements confusing. As far as I know China is still a communist dictatorship. Communist countries do not recognise individual property rights so capitalist communism is a contradiction in terms. A dictatorial democracy is also a contradiction in terms. Perhaps China will become democratic some day but I expect that day is far into the future.



Foxriver said:


> "Dont bullshit me"---whats the menaning



It is male bovine excrement but used this way is a slang term meaning “do not try to fool me” but expressed with mild irritation. I also do not believe that China has suddenly become some wonderful capitalist democracy. It is not that long ago that we were at war with your country over Korea.


----------

